# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Nena ime ka vetem një sy!!!

## fisniku-student

*Nena ime ka vetem nje sy.E urrej atë…Ajo eshte vetem nje trishtim.
Ajo gatuante per nxenesit dhe mesuesit per ta mbajtur familjen.
Nje dite sa isha ne shkollen fillore erdhi nena ime te me pershendeste.
Isha I shqetesuar.
Si mund te ma bente kete?!
E injorova ate me nje shikim te ashper dhe ika jasht.
Te nesermen nje nxenes me tha:
“eee,nena jote ka vetem nje sy!”
Desha te plas nga inati.
Gjithashtu desha qe nena ime te mos ishte më.
Keshtu qe ,po ate dite u fjalosa me te duke I thene:
“nese je duke u menduar qe te me besh object talljeje,
Pse nuk vdes ateher?!!! “Nena ime nuk foli asgje!!!
As qe u ndala te mendoj se qfar I thash ,nga hidherimi qe kisha .
Isha I pa vemendshem se si ndihej ajo…
Deshiroja te ikja nga shtepia…
Keshtu fillova te studjoj shume deri sa me erdhi
Rasti per te shkuar ne Singapor per studime.
Atje u martova.bleva nje shtepi.
U bera baba.isha I lumtur me jeten time.

Dhe nje dite nena ime erdhi te me vizitonte.
Ajo nuk me kishte pare me vite te tera e poashtu nuk I kishte pare niperit e saj.
Kur ajo hyri ne derë.
Femijet filluan te qeshin me te.Bertita ne te:

“Si mund te vish ne shtepi time dhe te mi frikesosh femijet e mij!” dil jashte!!!

Dhe nena ime e qete u pergjigj:
“Oh ,me fal te lutem.sigurisht e kam gabuar adresen”.
Dhe ajo iku nga shikimi yne.
Nje dite me erdhi nje leter per nje takim ne shkollor,nga shkolla ku isha .
Une shkova duke e genjyer gruan time se do te shkoj ne nje udhetim zyrtar.
Pasi qe mbarova me takimin ne shkolle,sa per kuriozitet shkova ne kasollen  e vjeter te shihja se qfar ka ndodhur!!!
Fqinjet e mi me treguan se ajo kishte vdekur.

Une as qe derdha nje pik loti!!!
Ata me kishin ruajtur nje leter qe ajo ma kishte shkruar para se te vdiste…

Djali im I dashur,kam menduar per ty tere kohen ..
…me vjen shume keq qe erdha ne singapor dhe I frikesova femijet tu…
…isha teper e gezuar kur ndegjova se do te vish ketu ne takim…
…mirpo unë as qe munda te ngrihem nga shtrati per te pare ty…

…me fal qe isha trishtim per ty sa isha duke u rritur…
…e sheh….sa ishe ti I vogel kishe nje aksident,dhe ti e humbe njerin sy…
….si nene qe isha nuk munda te rrija dhe te shikoja ty duke u rritur me nje sy…andaj ta dhash syrin tim…
isha shumë krenare qe djali im tani e shihte boten ne vend timin me atë sy…

Me dashurin time për ty…Nena jote*

----------


## BvizioN

Do isha kurioz te dija nese e ke shkruar vete apo e ke shkeputur nga diku!!Mbase do ishe me mire te ishe ne forumin e letersise.

Ne lidhje me shkrimin.
Shkrim teper i rende, por interesant! Gjith bota ti kish dhuruar syte ketij djali, prap i verber do mbetej, kur nuk kish sy dhe ndjenja te shikonte dhe ndjente dashurine e asaj qe e ka sjelle ne kete bote.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Do isha kurioz te dija nese e ke shkruar vete apo e ke shkeputur nga diku!!Mbase do ishe me mire te ishe ne forumin e letersise.
> 
> Ne lidhje me shkrimin.
> Shkrim teper i rende, por interesant! Gjith bota ti kish dhuruar syte ketij djali, prap i verber do mbetej, kur nuk kish sy dhe ndjenja te shikonte dhe ndjente dashurine e asaj qe e ka sjelle ne kete bote.


bere mire qe pyete ne lidhje me kete ...
jo nuk e kam shkruar vetë kete por e kam lexuar dhe ndegjuar si ngjarje e vertetë qe ka ndodhur ne Azi...

----------


## fisniku-student

*une per vete kam qajtur ne momentin qe kam lexuar kete...*

----------


## Diesel Industry

shume e bukur

----------


## AlbaneZ

Shume e dhimbshme vertete.Nuk di c'te them....

----------


## BvizioN

Mua shkrime te tilla me prekin shume shpirterisht. Njerezit qe nuk respektojne prinderit qe i kane sjelle ne kete bote jane njerezit me te pavlere pre mua.Imazhi i nenes eshte imazhi me i dhimbshem qe dedikon pothuajse gjith jeten e saj per te rritur nje haram si puna e atij qe behet fjale ne shkrim.Mjerisht, bota ka lloj lloj dramash per te cilat mbase do ishe me mire te mos i dinim fare.

----------


## Imperator

Nje nder shkrimet me prekese qe kam mundur te lexoj deri tani. Me te vertete vargje shume te dhimbshme. Dashuria e nenes per femijen eshte dashuria me e paster dhe me e sinqerte se çdo ndjenje tjeter. 

Imperator

----------


## bili99

..Tregim i dhimbshem...edhe pse shume ekstrem..padrejtsia ndaj prinderve eshte e perditshme ne mbare rruzullin tokesor...Dhe padrejtsia ndaj nenes..eshte nema me e madhe qe mund femijte ti bejne vetvetes..per dashurine pa hile, per nje dashuri kristal...per nje zemer nene...
Edhe pse shpresoj se s'behet aq pakujdesi dhe nuk mungon dashuria per nenen..Nena eshte pika e dobet e cdo qenje njerzore ..qe vertete deshiron te mbaje epitetin NJERI.....
Te kujtojme nenat.te tregojme se i duam, me fjale dhe me vepra..sa nuk eshte vone  si  qe eshte vone per protagonistin e tregimit..

Me nderime per nje dashuri fisnike, dashurine per NENEN,
bili99

----------


## Zemrushja

Nje ngjarje shum e dhimbshme.. E shkreta nen qe sakrifikoi gjith jeten per te rritur ate fmi dhe kurre nuk u shperblye ne jet reale  :i ngrysur:

----------


## no name

Shum e dhimbshme kjo ngjarja..

----------


## RaPSouL

Vertet dicka interesante qe te prek ne zemer....

----------


## cikita

kete leter e kam lexuar rreth nje vit me pare ne nje (pps)..te them te drejtem me ka prekur shume thelle...dhe kur kam shkuar ne shtepia ate dite pas pune i kam shprehur dashurine mamase time ne te gjitha menyrat e mundshme...

une them se nena eshte ajo qe duhet te dashurohet me shume se cdo gje ne kete bote..

une e dua shume time "më" dhe e respektoj shume...

----------


## maty

sa e trishtueshme. 
ne te rriturit nganjehere harrojme se sa na duan prinderit tane. mamaja ime me thoshte shpesh qe vetem kur te behesha vete nene do kuptoja, dhe kishte te drejte.

ps: me beri pershtypje fakti qe shumica e forumisteve qe jane pergjigjur jane meshkuj (apo gabohem ???). eshte e vertete qe djemte kane me shume sensibilitet per mamate se vajzat?

----------


## elen

*Shume ,shume e bukur....prekese..e keqja eshte qe kur po e lexoja po degjoja nje kenge per nenen ,nga Grupi i Tepelenes ...
.imagine...*

----------


## Visage

Teper mallengjyes ky shkrim dhe teper i hidhur.  Me te vertet qe njeriu e cmon me shume dicka/dike kur e humb ate.  Keshtu dhe me prinderit, kur i kemi i shohim si dicka qe do jete gjithmone aty per ne, dhe s'ja u dime tamam vlerat.  Kur i humbim athere e ndjejme tmerresisht shume mungesen e tyre.

Dashuria e prinderit per femijen, sidomos e nenes per femijen eshte me te vertet nje nga gjerat me te bukura qe n'a jane falur ne jete.  C'do gje qe te bejme ne gjithmone kemi nje vend te ngrohte ne gjirin e nenes ku te mbeshtesim koken nen perqafimin e saj.

----------


## SRV

Nese do te pyesesh dy miliard njerez ,se çfare eshte jeta,secili do te te pergjigjet me aforizma budallaqe.Jo eshte ashtu ,jo eshte keshtu,jo eshte si ajo ,jo eshte si kjo.Perkufizime nga me te ndryshmet.Gjithmone sipas moshes.Secili nga ne e duam jeten me shume se gjithçka.Une them se jeta eshte, si nena.

Grupi me psikodellik,qe ekziston ne bote "Pink floyd"ka bere ,per mua,kengen me te bukur per nenen.Nese keni deshire degjoeni.

http://www.radioblogclub.com/search/0/mother_pink_floyd

----------


## fisniku-student

> ps: me beri pershtypje fakti qe shumica e forumisteve qe jane pergjigjur jane meshkuj (apo gabohem ???). eshte e vertete qe djemte kane me shume sensibilitet per mamate se vajzat?


nese mund te bazohem nga vetja ime eshte ashtu siq thua ti...

----------


## maryp

uou!!!!!!!!!!!njerez, cfare ngjarje!!!!!!dhe e keqja eshte qe keto gjera ndodhin me te vertete....njeriu eshte qenia me egoiste qe egziston...mendojme gjithmone qe cdo gje qe prinderit bejne per ne eshte e duhur e rrallehere kuptojme sakrificat qe ato kane bere dhe bejne per ne...

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Mezi i mbajta lotet

Sdi cte them fare per ate zot ne ka nje njeri qe me do me shume ne kete bot jam i sigurt qe ajo eshte nena ime .

Te puth forte nena ime

----------

